# Kuno 11mths old - NVBK training



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Our youngest boy, 11mths old here. A close line breeding that worked out exceptionally. All the good qualities united in one dog. The perfect stud!

Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq3zDMJa1wY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice genetics and training. Going back to the "stick hits " post, you don't see the hectic actions of the decoy. Good control without too much of a circus atmosphere.
Bites look deep and solid. Way beyond a GSD at 11 months.
The dog is clearly highly driven. How would you describe his behavior socially? If he was in a fenced in yard, would he natural bite a stranger that came onto the property without being introduced? He doesn't appear to be overly defensive at all. Is he manageable/neutral to strangers out in public, or do you have to be concerned about him biting strangers? I like him. I'd be interested in hearing any criticisms of him, not that I see any.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice dog! Nice work!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Martine. I enjoy your videos, training and dogs.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice looking dog and nice work. 
Will you be competing with him now and not Fun?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

why do they bite eyes in on the right leg and eyes out on the left? why not eyes out always?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> why do they bite eyes in on the right leg and eyes out on the left? why not eyes out always?


all videos I watched of the dogs, the dogs heads turn right on leg bites...

atim
fils
fun
kuno

and others

interested in answer as well...


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Martine Loots said:


> Our youngest boy, 11mths old here. A close line breeding that worked out exceptionally. All the good qualities united in one dog. The perfect stud!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq3zDMJa1wY&feature=youtu.be


Super nice training. The amount of help and understanding what you train for and how (Program) it is to be done is evident in your videos of dogs from all ages. Very refreshing to see 3 to 4 people assisting on one dog. Dedication and Passion for what you do!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent training and great dog.

Thanks a lot for posting this, Martine


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

nice dog for sure, thankyou for sharing, Martine!

as far as the head turning goes, i can only guess that it is the dog's preference to turn their head to one side over the other...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jay Quinn said:


> nice dog for sure, thankyou for sharing, Martine!
> 
> as far as the head turning goes, i can only guess that it is the dog's preference to turn their head to one side over the other...


that was my thinking, all right "headed" dogs, but watching the training vids, the presentations are done even with small puppies that induces the right "headed" bites....


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I dont think so. I have watched a few vids of other dogs in nvbk. Most of them bite that way. It is the sport I think. I am just wondering the reason behind it? I think a dog could get jammed up a bit easier with eyes in.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

The target is going to be their in nvbk program so it is no need to teach the dog the eyes on the outside technique . The reason they teach the outside technique in french ring is because it gives the dog the ability to stretch to get a bite.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

they bite both legs.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> they bite both legs.


?


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice training good decoy work like the grips a quality dog thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> all videos I watched of the dogs, the dogs heads turn right on leg bites...
> 
> atim
> fils
> ...


In NVBK the quality of the grip is extremely important, so we teach the dogs to always turn their head in the same direction. Many times the dogs have to go through many obstacles and can't see the legs until the very last moment. Like this they don't know which leg will be the first to grab until right before the impact. We don't want the dog to hesitate about which way to turn his head. The slightest hesitation has a big impact on the quality of the grip. That's why we teach them to always turn their head in the same way and grab the first leg they can without losing speed, no matter it's the left or the right one.

@ Andreas: We retired Fun after last season's championship. He had a pretty back accident during a trial in May. He slipped coming down from the palisade. He landed flat on his back and head. Started bleeding very heavily from the mouth immediately and hurt his back pretty bad. He had a severe concussion too and his back has been giving him trouble the rest of the season.
He did well during the championships but we decided to retire him to avoid further damage to his body.

Kuno is the future now but still a bit too young to compete this year.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

nice dog. I see in NVBK vids a lot, and some other ring sports, I see the use of the chain or collar or something on the belly. What is it and how are you guys using it?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, it did appear that it was encouraged to me...makes perfect sense...as always..thanks for sharing, great dog..


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats Martine, the legacy continues.........


----------

